# One on One with John Williams



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://usawatchdog.com/one-on-one-with-john-williams-of-shadowstats/#more-8285

Anyone who thinks the U.S. is in recovery should stop listening to the mainstream media and listen to John Williams. He heads up Shadowstats.com, and is one of the few economists who crunches the numbers to give unvarnished true statistics. Adjusted for real inflation of about 7%, Williams says, "GDP has plunged, and we have been bottom bouncing" ever since the financial crisis started. Williams says, "The next crash will be a lot worse (than 2008) because it will push us into the early stages of hyperinflation." He predicts this will happen "by the end of 2014- at the latest." Long before 2014, Shadowstats.com thinks there is a good chance of "panic selling of the U.S. dollar," if the Federal Reserve starts another round of money printing (QE3) to save the system and the big banks.

No matter what Williams predicts, "There will eventually be a crisis to bring the system down as we know it. . . . We're on the brink." According to Williams, "at some point, you will see a new currency in the U.S." The founder of Shadowstats.com sat down for a one on one interview with Greg Hunter to talk about the mathematical certainty of a systemic collapse in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks UncleJoe...if it has to happen I hope it waits until 2014 as he mentioned...I need more time to prepare!
DB


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I surely pray he's right about the date.
My preps will be just one year older...but I can sure use time for more things not afforded now.. drawing S.S. in 4 months would sure be nice to prep with till the SHTF.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

JayJay said:


> I surely pray he's right about the date.


I don't believe he's really trying to call a date. He just doesn't see how the circus could continue much longer than that.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

*THIS IS A MUST WATCH!* The point about using gold and silver to maintain your assets vs. profiting from it in a hyperinflationary period is key! He also touches on the need to have food and water to get through a crisis. The math is frightening...we are overspending by 5 TRILLION a year, and there isn't any good way out.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

tac803 said:


> *THIS IS A MUST WATCH!* The point about using gold and silver to maintain your assets vs. profiting from it in a hyperinflationary period is key!


Why can't we do *both*? :dunno:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

tac803 said:


> *THIS IS A MUST WATCH!* The point about using gold and silver to maintain your assets vs. profiting from it in a hyperinflationary period is key! He also touches on the need to have food and water to get through a crisis. The math is frightening...we are overspending by 5 TRILLION a year, and there isn't any good way out.


At a minimum we'll be able to preserve our wealth by buying gold and silver. It's very possible that at some point as the dollar drops there will be panic buying of PMs. That will lead to some nice income opportunities.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think the bottom line is that panic selling of the dollar could start at any time. That would trigger hyperinflation. It's why you need to be as fully prepared as possible. Or at least in the position to finish off your prepping in a short time.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> At a minimum we'll be able to preserve our wealth by buying gold and silver. It's very possible that at some point as the dollar drops there will be panic buying of PMs. That will lead to some nice income opportunities.


What do you mean by "nice income possibilities?" If we sell our gold when the prices go way up, we would just get dollars in return which would probably become worthless...it seems we should hang on to it until the dust clears after the crash as then it might be VERY valuable!
DB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

db2469 said:


> What do you mean by "nice income possibilities?" If we sell our gold when the prices go way up, we would just get dollars in return which would probably become worthless...it seems we should hang on to it until the dust clears after the crash as then it might be VERY valuable!
> DB


Look at it this way: if the dollar drops by 10% but gold increases by 20% you could use those dollars to prep.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> Look at it this way: if the dollar drops by 10% but gold increases by 20% you could use those dollars to prep.


Yeah, but one would have to be holding a lot of gold to be willing to sell some before the crash and have plenty left for the aftermath....I don't have a great deal so I'M holding!
DB


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> Why can't we do *both*? :dunno:


I'd rather hang on until the dust settles. Selling 21 dollar an ounce silver for 2100 dollars sounds great, until the realization sets in that everything else has gone up in a hundred fold. I'd rather have a piece of silver or gold than money that's not worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I give John Williams a lot of credibility. 

We don't have much to invest, so it is going first into preps to last a long time, then into replenishing stock in my shop. A couple years ago I closed our farm repair shop business and retired, but I will probably have to re-open it at some point. So it makes sense for me to put any excess into steel, nuts 'n bolts, bearings and parts. That will keep us insulated from inflation directly, without the "haircut" you take on buying and selling PM's. 

The downside is, I'll have to work like a dog to collect on that investment.


----------

